# Acer Aspire 3000 Notebook Sound Card Help



## taliban (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a Acer Aspire 3000 Notebook and the other day my sister deleted my sound card off my computer. How can I get the sound card back?

Cheers


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! 
By deleted, I think you mean deleted the driver. Right click on my computer and select manage. Click on Device manager at the left and then double click on sound, video, and game controlers. A list will expand, in that list do you see "RealTek AC'97 Audio"?

If you don't, go into the C:\WINDOWS\ folder and run the program there called "alcupd.exe".
If if that doesn't work, go to the website below and download the driver and follow the instructions. It will be in a zip file, so extract all the files to a temporary folder. Open up that folder and go into the folder there called "385_522 and run "setup.exe" there.
Website: http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2

If those don't work, post back with more information about the symptoms/situation.


----------

